# Looking for crazy ideas for used car purchase



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

bren said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25446


Hmmm. :eeps:

No offense to any owners, but I always thought the coupes were pretty fugly.  Maybe it would grow on me if I like how it drives though.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

RX-8.
Lancer Evo.
S54 ('01-'02) M coupe.
New S2000.
Mazdaspeed Miata.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> RX-8.
> Lancer Evo.
> S54 ('01-'02) M coupe.
> New S2000.
> Mazdaspeed Miata.


You'd be hard pressed to get an S54 MZ3 for that kind of money. But an S52 Coupe or Roadster is doable.

A new WRX is also in the $25K range. Any you can justify it because of 4 wheel drive for those days when conditions aren't so great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

It might be predictable, but you can get a mint condition, low-mileage E36 M3 for that price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

BTW, I really need to drive an M Coupe.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

TD said:


> It might be predictable, but you can get a mint condition, low-mileage E36 M3 for that price.


I was waiting.  :angel:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> It might be predictable, but you can get a mint condition, low-mileage E36 M3 for that price.


but he wants a sports car


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

atyclb said:


> but he wants a sports car


Are you being serious? Is the RX8 more of a sports car than an E36 M3?

What about an S2000?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Are you being serious? Is the RX8 more of a sports car than an E36 M3?


It turned the Top Gear course as fast as an E46 M3. :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> You'd be hard pressed to get an S54 MZ3 for that kind of money. But an S52 Coupe or Roadster is doable.


Ja, you're right, he's have to bump it to $30K.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> It turned the Top Gear course as fast as an E46 M3. :eeps:


Yeah, but I think that was :bs:

First of all, I think it was a very poor controlled study (sometimes the track is wet, sometimes dry, etc). Second, the RX8 doesn't seem to keep up in any other track comparison I've seen (althougth I admit I havent seen many).


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Are you being serious? Is the RX8 more of a sports car than an E36 M3?
> 
> What about an S2000?


AFAIK traditional definition of a "sports car" is two seats and topless. Elise, Miata, S2K, etc.

All the other stuff labelled as sports cars are really "sports coupes."

So the answers are: ask aty, no, yes.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> AFAIK traditional definition of a "sports car" is two seats and topless.


Poor sports car wannabe.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Are you being serious? Is the RX8 more of a sports car than an E36 M3?
> 
> What about an S2000?


yeah, an RX-8 isn't a sports car either


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

atyclb said:


> yeah, an RX-8 isn't a sports car either


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> yeah, an RX-8 isn't a sports car either


The other weekend, I saw a lovely black RX-8 with the red trim (seats and steering wheel) at U Village with two (front-facing) child seats in the back. It was too adorable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

atyclb said:


> but he wants a sports car


 He didn't say "sports car". He said "more sportiness than luxury". And that applies to the E36 M3 a lot more than it applies to your E46 M3.

And it's a good intro-to-autox car.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> For those interested in brainstorming used sports car purchases...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Then why did you suggest an RX-8?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

There's no way you can find a Boxster S for that price unless it was beat to hell and has ridiculously high mileage.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Matt . . . you don't want one of these 

BTW I got the windows tinted today and it looks incredible !!


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

*Rx-8*



atyclb said:


> Boxster S? S2000? RX-8? :eeps:


RX8. Definitely sportiest thing in that price range.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Matt . . . you don't want one of these


:neener: Looking good though Alan.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

TD said:


> It might be predictable, but you can get a mint condition, low-mileage E36 M3 for that price.


I've decided that I need to drive one of these, and also a few more RX8's. Assuming I liked it, an E36 M3 would make more sense for a lot of reasons. I'm sure the RX8 boys are offended that we're even comparing the 8 to an E36 though. 

TD, what would you budget (VERY roughly) maintenance costs on an E36 M3? $1k/year? Whatever it is, it can't be more than the Rx8 would lose in depreciation during the first 3 years or so.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Don't be cheap. Let her pick out her new car, just as you did when you bought your 330i.


  It has nothing to do with being cheap. She hates doing anything related to cars, and that includes buying them. She'd be thrilled to have the BMW. 1/2 of her joy would come from the image, 1/4 would come from the way it drives, and 1/4 would come from the fact that she didn't have to deal with making any car decisions.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

By the way, one thing that is underlying all of this is the assumption that she drives the RWD 330 through the NYC winters (with snow tires of course). I love driving the car in snow and think it's a lot of fun. But even with DSC, I can get the back end out a few degrees in turns. This is a concern, whether this is actually safe or not for a "point and shoot" driver like her.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rumratt said:


> TD, what would you budget (VERY roughly) maintenance costs on an E36 M3? $1k/year? Whatever it is, it can't be more than the Rx8 would lose in depreciation during the first 3 years or so.


A good thing about an E36 is that they are still fairly recent (assuming you buy a later model, 98-99 or so), probably have a reasonable amount of mileage, and use pretty basic parts. Maintenance isn't going to kill you, and alot of the parts on the car are readily available as generic E36 parts or though aftermarket channels. Overall, a pretty easy-to-own vehicle, as far as performance-oriented BMWs go.

A co-worker recently considered selling his M3, but after realizing how much he liked it, how nice it was ('99 with low mileage, all the Dinan mods, in Techno Violet), and what he'd likely replace it with, and he decided to keep it. As much as I say how the E36 is so outdated and the E46 is a much better all-around car, there has to be something said about how much performance you can get out of a '99 M3 these days for a total investment equal to or less than what a basic, new 325 would go for.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rumratt said:


> By the way, one thing that is underlying all of this is the assumption that she drives the RWD 330 through the NYC winters (with snow tires of course). I love driving the car in snow and think it's a lot of fun. But even with DSC, I can get the back end out a few degrees in turns. This is a concern, whether this is actually safe or not for a "point and shoot" driver like her.


I've never had a problem driving our E46 in the snow with snows on it. The key (as with any other car, also) is to be gentle on your throttle application/clutch release. You'll want to launch with relatively low RPM whenever possible, and if possible (if the car is already rolling), start off in 2nd. It's when you put too much power to the ground at launch that the car wants to get loose. All it takes is a seasonal adjustment (teaching yourself to launch a bit less aggressively when there's white stuff on the ground).


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

rumratt said:


> I've decided that I need to drive one of these, and also a few more RX8's. Assuming I liked it, an E36 M3 would make more sense for a lot of reasons. I'm sure the RX8 boys are offended that we're even comparing the 8 to an E36 though.
> 
> TD, what would you budget (VERY roughly) maintenance costs on an E36 M3? $1k/year? Whatever it is, it can't be more than the Rx8 would lose in depreciation during the first 3 years or so.


 I've had VERY little flat out fail on the car. Most of the costs I've incurred have been for replacing worn bushings, replacing worn shocks, replacing brakes and tires, and getting occasional alignments due to sh1tty roads. The bushings and shocks are all things that will be worn (in a staggered sort of way) by 50-60K miles but then they'll go another 50-60K miles (except for the shocks, which should last indefinitely). Brakes are an every ~20K mile exercise as are tires (although I get <15K miles out of tires). Bushings are all cheap, but install can run a few hundred each time.

When I look at my costs to date (since picking up my '98 back in October 2001 when it had 26K miles - it now had 58K miles), I'm well under $500/year of maintenance. I blew extra money on upgrades/mods. But strictly fixing stuff, it's only a couple hundred a year. I'm up to my guesstiamte of $500/year when I include those wear items like bushings, which many owners would never realize even need replacing.

I almost guarantee that any used E36 M3 out there needs a round of shocks, shock mounts, and bushings. But once those are all replaced, you've got a tight car that will stay tight for a while. I didn't replace mine all at once and I am about to go in to have the various bushings in the rear suspension replaced. So my car feels a bit squishy right now. But it'll be tight again after Wednesday. And I expect it to only run me a couple hundred before the alignment.

But averaging out to $500 a year is probably a safe guess, although your first year might be higher. Just ask TD330Ci who just picked up an E36 M3 convertible and is busy replacing this stuff.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> I've decided that I need to drive one of these, and also a few more RX8's. Assuming I liked it, an E36 M3 would make more sense for a lot of reasons. I'm sure the RX8 boys are offended that we're even comparing the 8 to an E36 though.
> 
> TD, what would you budget (VERY roughly) maintenance costs on an E36 M3? $1k/year? Whatever it is, it can't be more than the Rx8 would lose in depreciation during the first 3 years or so.


We're not offended . . . we just know better 

The E36 M3 while it is an awesome car doesn't provide THAT much of a difference from what you have already. It still has that same overall feel of a BMW though it is slightly more mechanical in feel plus they are getting to the point where they are pretty old cars . . . the newest one you'll find would be 5 years old . . .

If your really stuck on getting something then you should consider something altogether different . . . have you driven an Acura RSX type S !! That car is a bargain for around $23k and if you don't like it in a year, the resale on Acura's is excellent.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

TD said:


> But averaging out to $500 a year is probably a safe guess, although your first year might be higher. Just ask TD330Ci who just picked up an E36 M3 convertible and is busy replacing this stuff.


Thanks. Looks like an Rx8 would cost significantly more to own.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> We're not offended . . . we just know better
> 
> The E36 M3 while it is an awesome car doesn't provide THAT much of a difference from what you have already. It still has that same overall feel of a BMW though it is slightly more mechanical in feel plus they are getting to the point where they are pretty old cars . . . the newest one you'll find would be 5 years old . . .
> 
> If your really stuck on getting something then you should consider something altogether different . . . have you driven an Acura RSX type S !! That car is a bargain for around $23k and if you don't like it in a year, the resale on Acura's is excellent.


 That's actually very un-true. The E36 M3 is VERY different from a 330i (just check out this thread if you don't believe me- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52939)

Meanwhile, the RX8, while very tossable and high tech, has virtually NO torque. A 323i would walk it from a dead start. There is NO torque.

I will agree that an RX8 is VERY different from a 330i. Hell, it's VERY different from just about every other car on the road.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> That's actually very un-true. The E36 M3 is VERY different from a 330i (just check out this thread if you don't believe me- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52939)


A BMW has a certain feel to it that can be felt in all BMW's whether it's a E36 or a E46. The overall BMW *feel* is there though one has more BMW rawness versus BMW refineness (is that a word ?!)

I'm not trying to say the RX8 is better or worse for that matter since each car has their own unique merits, what I am trying to point out is that in the big picture of things when comparing cars, the BMW traits are inherent in all Bimmers and if Matt wants something *different* he should consider a car other then a BMW.

Under a microscope the E36 M3 is definitely more raw then the 330i and offers probably one of the best steering vehicles I have driven and the response of the Mechanical throttle is instant and the torque is definitely more present but this is under the BMW microscope if you know what I mean.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

22 miles from my house. :eeps: http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...&advanced=n&start_year=1984&color=&cardist=22


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Are you being serious? Is the RX8 more of a sports car than an E36 M3?


Lots more.



> What about an S2000?


See above.

S2000 is more of a sports car than the RX-8 because when it comes down to it, the S2000 is a sports car and the RX-8 is not.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I knew clyde would suggest it anyway


It's being discussed on another board that's a little more focused on zoom zoom. :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Yep. But chicks dig it.


If I was looking for a middle aged woman (or an elderly man for that matter :yikes: ), my chances would have improved exponentially with the RX-8 acquisition.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> I don't know how you could say that, the RX8 communicates with the driver in the way a sports car does . . . you know I've driven and owned my share of sports cars and the RX8 definitely is one . . . to call it anything but one is just wrong . . . end of story !!


It's not a sports car. For one thing, it has too many seats. For another, it has too many doors. For yet another...uh,...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> It's not a sports car. For one thing, it has too many seats. For another, it has too many doors. For yet another...uh,...


Go drive a Boxster or an NSX and then get back into the RX8 . .. they all have the same type of feel to it.

A sports car is not defined by the number of doors or seats but by the way it feels.

Going by your logic, the 911 isn't a sports car either since it has a backseat


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumratt said:


> I'm sure the RX8 boys are offended that we're even comparing the 8 to an E36 though.


Not offended...it's kind of weird, though. In terms of feel, the E36 M3 comparison is quite valid (the RX-8 wins though). In terms of measurable overall performance, the better comparison would be with the E46 M3. Straight line acceleration is no contest. Everywhere else though, it's going to be quite close. In terms of autocross performance, I'd rather have the RX-8 than either M3. The RX-8 is going to slaughter the E36 M3 in B Stock and it will be more class competitive than the E46 in A Stock.

It's a great comparison as the cars come very close in many ways, but they take completely different paths to get there.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The RX8's final drive is 4.44:1 where the E36 M3 that we're talking about is 3.23 IIRC.

Check out this spreadsheet comparing the RX8 and 1999 M3. The idea of it is to see what how much torque per pound of weight is being transferred to the ground in second gear. Plug in any other car that you can get torque, gear ratios, and tire sizes. (Spreadsheet originally developed by Andy Hollis.)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> But averaging out to $500 a year is probably a safe guess, although your first year might be higher. Just ask TD330Ci who just picked up an E36 M3 convertible and is busy replacing this stuff.


I assume that doesn't include tires? (That would be an issue no matter what the car was, anyway)


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

rost12 said:


> I drive a bloated luxo sedan with numb-a$$ steering.


 :wahwah:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Check out this spreadsheet


So my theory about the gearing was right! :banana:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I wonder if the Elise is considered a sports car? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> The RX8's final drive is 4.44:1 where the E36 M3 that we're talking about is 3.23 IIRC.
> 
> Check out this spreadsheet comparing the RX8 and 1999 M3. The idea of it is to see what how much torque per pound of weight is being transferred to the ground in second gear. Plug in any other car that you can get torque, gear ratios, and tire sizes. (Spreadsheet originally developed by Andy Hollis.)


I have to tell you Clyde, I see no reason to try to prove one is comparable, better or worse then the other.

The RX8 in my mind is THE car to have for ME.

I love everything about it and could care less what is better or worse then it. BTW I felt the same way about the bimmer when I had one.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> The RX8's final drive is 4.44:1 where the E36 M3 that we're talking about is 3.23 IIRC.
> 
> Check out this spreadsheet comparing the RX8 and 1999 M3. The idea of it is to see what how much torque per pound of weight is being transferred to the ground in second gear. Plug in any other car that you can get torque, gear ratios, and tire sizes. (Spreadsheet originally developed by Andy Hollis.)


hey, the Elise's mighty 133 pounds of torque beats out both in the lbs/torque final column  (1.5 vs 1.6)


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> No, the 911 is not a sports car and never has been. With every passing generation it has become more and more of a poster boy of the grand touring coupe while walking further and further away from what makes a sports car. The much maligned Boxster, although too flabby to make much use of the moniker, is a sports car.


Yep. The 911 is a sports coupe at best, a GT most likely. The Boxster reminds me of the 550 Spyders, which I thought were pretty cool.

Does any 911 from the past 20 years or so bear any resemblence to, say, an Austin Healey? Now _those _ are sports cars in the truest sense.

Another good Porsche board is at http://forums.rennlist.com


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

What ever you do, don't get one of these 

I had to post a pic nice and clean with tinted windows and some other things ...

Here's a couple of more here
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=678397#post678397


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> What ever you do, don't get one of these


Damn, looking good!

I definitely need to drive both (RX8 and M3).


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Can anyone tell me why some 88/99 M3's come with the old 4-spoke wheel, while some have a more modern looking, 3-spoke wheel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Starting with late '98 model year production, they switched wheels. The 3-spoker is an easy retrofit for cars with a 4-spoker. I swapped mine.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

How about one of these









And one of these









:thumbup:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

postoak said:


> How about a used 350Z?


Hmm. I haven't read many good things about the 350Z. It might be worth taking one for a test drive though.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone live in Sterling VA? :eeps:

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=&&ac_afflt=none

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Jetfire does. :eeps:

Check your PM.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Anyone live in Sterling VA? :eeps:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=&&ac_afflt=none
> 
> .


I live close. Need me to scout it out for you?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Anyone live in Sterling VA? :eeps:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=&&ac_afflt=none
> .


WOW, really low miles.

As TD said earlier, I did make the switch and yes I am going through replacing all the usual wear items. (See this thread)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53059

I expect that by this summer after all is said and done, the car should be ready to roll and very solid, but do be ready for that initial investment. 

I am REALLY enjoying this car. The instant throttle response, the great clutch and wonderful chassis make for a VERY entertaining drive. Highly recommended.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Hmm. I haven't read many good things about the 350Z. It might be worth taking one for a test drive though.


I haven't kept track of the response to the 350Z, because I'm not in the market. I DO know a couple of guys at work got rid of theirs after 6 months because "they rode too rough", which I took to mean were more sports car than they wanted.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

swchang said:


> I live close. Need me to scout it out for you?


Wow. You guys are great! Thanks for the offer.

Before I waste anyone's time, I need to figure out if I'm serious about this. If I decide that I am, I will definitely be interested in some scouts. :thumbup:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I only bought 3 and sold 2 cars in the last 7 months so what the heck do I know :supdude:


Aparently not enough to buy the right car the first time around. :stickpoke

 :angel:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

mgorgel said:


> http://www.donkervoort.nl/


 :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

rumratt said:


> :yikes: :thumbup:


Those cars are soooooooo fast..... :smokin:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Aparently not enough to buy the right car the first time around. :stickpoke
> 
> :angel:


Is there such a thing as *the right car* ?

There are so many great cars, how can one go through life without trying them all


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> There are so many great cars, how can one go through life without trying them all


Same goes for women?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

kyfdx said:


> (okay, I skipped the part about a new RX-8).


:lmao:



> Considering your requirements, likes and dislikes, and price range, I would recommend either the 84-89 911 (not the C2) or a '99 Boxster.
> 
> The early C2's did have lots of problems, and are very expensive to have worked on. The prior generation, in comparison, is much more reliable. I would recommend the sunroof coupe, as the convertible is too loose and the Targa is a constant source of niggling repairs. You can buy a nice one for under $20K, keep it for three years, and probably sell it for only $2-3K less than what you paid for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> Then you've got something else wrong or are missing options, etc. Or maybe it's your location.
> 
> But I'm done arguing this. Done. If I need to reduce the price, I will in time. From my research, it's a fair asking price.


I did the research for you tonight and checked Cars.com and your price is way out of wack . . .

A ton of people there are asking in the mid to high teens for 98's ...


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

how about a slightly used s2k :dunno: :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=160395698


I see you lowered your price to $24,400 . . . that's a good move and it sounds like your getting the right idea but now you need to lower it some more ... have you considered $17,500  :rofl:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Matt ... did you ever end up with another car ?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> I see you lowered your price to $24,400 . . . that's a good move and it sounds like your getting the right idea but now you need to lower it some more ... have you considered $17,500  :rofl:


 Okay Alan, WTF?

I had to update the ad to keep it running. I figured as long as I was at it, I would update the miles And I dropped the price by $500.

Remember Alan, I am in no hurry to sell this car. If I can only get what you suggest (which is ridiculously low), I simply wouldn't sell the car. Hell, I have already been offered $20K. And that was too low.

Considering the recent repalcement of many/most wear items and certain pricey desirable mods (like the headlights), I can justify the amount I have in my mind as my "reserve" price. That price has not changed. I just figured I'd reduce the pad a bit.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> Okay Alan, WTF?
> 
> I had to update the ad to keep it running. I figured as long as I was at it, I would update the miles And I dropped the price by $500.
> 
> ...


ok ... ok ... don't lower the price to $17,500 . . . would you consider $17,600 :bustingup


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

17.6K for a 98 M3/4 with 61K miles? I don't know about your area, but here in California, dealer trade-in is more than that. A car like that would sell in the low 20s with no problem.
TD could trade in that car ANYWHERE here for at least that.

One time, I went to my local dealership to look at some new cars and parked my 98 M3/4 in the used lot. After about an hour, I started walking back to my car. One of the salesman there asked me if that was my car, and if I wanted to sell it. I said no, and why? Well, he told me during the one hour that the car was there, several customers actually inquired about it and wanted to buy it, but none of the salesman there could help them because it wasn't their car. He even told me that my car brought a lot more interest than the herd of used e46s (323/325/328/330)they had there. This was on a weekday late afternoon too. He offered to help me sell my car and give me 20K for it. That probably means he could sell it for a couple K more. Another time I went to another BMW dealership and they offered me 19K trade in for my car, no questions asked. I had to tell them I wasn't interested in giving it up.

Again, I guess this must be a regional thing, but California is still a pretty good market for e36 M3s (and all BMWs alike).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Cal said:


> 17.6K for a 98 M3/4 with 61K miles? I don't know about your area, but here in California, dealer trade-in is more than that. A car like that would sell in the low 20s with no problem.
> TD could trade in that car ANYWHERE here for at least that.


Good to know the market is so crazy on the other coast. That's a $15,000-16,000 car all day long to a dealer on the east coast, and the odds that they'll sell it aren't definate.

That's not to criticize TD's car or his asking price. His car is well kept, quite desireable, has all the right specs, and has a number of good mods. Yet, to a dealer, his car is no more desireable than the other "average" M3/4, and possibly *less* desireable, since they'd have to undo most of his mods. If he wants to sell his car as is and come out well at the end, he has no choice but to sell it on his own.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Matt ... did you ever end up with another car ?


Not yet. 

We decided to keep the honda until the fall, and since then it's been in the shop twice, and today a horrible clunking/vibration started in the left front wheel.  We need to fix it before selling it anyway, so we want to decide whether to play the odds and get some benefit out of the recent repairs, or just get rid of it now and get something new.

So I'm right back to my original dilema. Buy something boring and practical for her, or give her the 330 and buy something fun and impractical for me. Alan, are you interested in selling your RX8 yet.  (not sure I'm kidding  )


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> So I'm right back to my original dilema. Buy something boring and practical for her, or give her the 330 and buy something fun and impractical for me. Alan, are you interested in selling your RX8 yet.  (not sure I'm kidding  )


Not ready to give it up yet though lately the RX8 has been getting *very* little use . . .

My house is under some renovation for the last 4 to 6 weeks and I have hidden away the keys for the 8 so that none of the contractors are tempted to take it for a spin when were not around, meanwhile when I go to leave in my typical morning rush I can never find the keys to the 8 so I take the 626 since the keys are always laying around (who really cares who drives *that* car:eeps: ).

I think my RX8 has 1600 miles on it :dunno: though I'm not sure . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Good to know the market is so crazy on the other coast. That's a $15,000-16,000 car all day long to a dealer on the east coast, and the odds that they'll sell it aren't definate.


Tht's pretty interesting to hear, I was for the most part kidding around since I know the 4 door M3 manual is a hard find though with over 60k miles and given the car is a 98, I would think $20k would be top dollar.

I don't think I am too far off since the car has been for sale for quite a while and like td said, that was an offer he has received already . . .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Tht's pretty interesting to hear, I was for the most part kidding around since I know the 4 door M3 manual is a hard find though with over 60k miles and given the car is a 98, I would think $20k would be top dollar.
> 
> I don't think I am too far off since the car has been for sale for quite a while and like td said, that was an offer he has received already . . .


 Alan, the amount of time it's been for sale doesn't mean sh!t. I have been half-a$$ed about selling it. I haven't always called people back and I haven't even bothered listing it in the two places most likely to move it quickly. As I have posted elsewhere, I am leaning toward keeping it another couple of years. The only way I won't is if someone is willing to pay what I think it's worth.

It costs me nothing to keep the car


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Good to know the market is so crazy on the other coast. That's a $15,000-16,000 car all day long to a dealer on the east coast, and the odds that they'll sell it aren't definate.
> 
> That's not to criticize TD's car or his asking price. His car is well kept, quite desireable, has all the right specs, and has a number of good mods. Yet, to a dealer, his car is no more desireable than the other "average" M3/4, and possibly *less* desireable, since they'd have to undo most of his mods. If he wants to sell his car as is and come out well at the end, he has no choice but to sell it on his own.


:stupid:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> Alan, the amount of time it's been for sale doesn't mean sh!t. I have been half-a$$ed about selling it. I haven't always called people back and I haven't even bothered listing it in the two places most likely to move it quickly. As I have posted elsewhere, I am leaning toward keeping it another couple of years. The only way I won't is if someone is willing to pay what I think it's worth.
> 
> It costs me nothing to keep the car


uh ... ok . .. the length of time and the lowering of the price doesn't have any correlation 

I was always under the impression that people tend to lower the price when they realize they're asking price is too high :dunno:

BTW I still think $20k would help you sell it off quicker so you can get that new car you know you want . . .


----------

